# Best MIXED film scores for reference



## JT3_Jon (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for some suggestions on greatly mixed film scores. The music itself doesn't have to be great (though it would be welcomed) but I'm interested in picking up some really well mixed film scores for reference while mixing. 

It would be cool to have some suggestions for different moods/styles: e.g.

Hybrid action
Hybrid electronic
Full Orchestra - epic
Full Orchestra - action / adventure
Small Orchestra
Suspense
Guitar based scores
Percussion based scores
Choir featured scores
World music
etc

I'm sure I'm forgetting some moods/styles/types of scores, so feel free to add to the list. This could be a great thread reference thread, so please feel free to update it as you discover new music in the future. Remember, this thread is specifically for mixing references.

Thanks!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 2, 2011)

anything from bryan tyler..


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2011)

Almost anything by John Powell.


----------



## Nostradamus (Jul 2, 2011)

Most of the top-notch composers have great mixes because they usually have a great team of mixing and mastering engineers. So the subject should be: worst mixed film score for non-reference.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Jul 2, 2011)

Or maybe the subject should be "what recordings are iconic?"

The recordings that spawned a genre, that kind of thing. The music that engineers might reference, for example. 

So in that vein I would recommend the "twilight zone" 4cd set. Herrmann and Goldsmith among others. Small orchestra category. 

Clark


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 3, 2011)

ok, then maybe we should open it up to "your favorite scores in these styles/genre/instrumentation...


----------



## John Rodd (Jul 17, 2011)

Nostradamus @ Sat Jul 02 said:


> Most of the top-notch composers have great mixes because they usually have a great team of mixing and mastering engineers.



I would agree with this.

also great recording engineers as well.


----------



## skyy38 (Aug 6, 2011)

Star Wars: A New Hope.

If at all possible, get the Special Edition from 1997.

I benchmark from this score 95% of the time.


----------



## KLS (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty much anything mixed by Bruce Botnick.


----------



## SvK (Aug 7, 2011)

1991 Cape Fear

Recorded by Shawn Murphy. Keep in mind this score is strings, horns and flutes ONLY....

But for those instruments and as a balance, eq, verb reference it is my benchmark.

Listen to the main titles cue "MAX".
Best horns ever.

Best,
Svk


----------



## SvK (Aug 7, 2011)

For Modern / Hybrid scores:

Dark Knight


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 7, 2011)

SvK @ Sun Aug 07 said:


> 1991 Cape Fear
> 
> Recorded by Shawn Murphy. Keep in mind this score is strings, horns and flutes ONLY....
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for the commercial plug, but I tackle this very issue in _Writing For Strings_ by showing specific works to benchmark specific techniques, especially to create a homogenous section where nothing sticks out and calls attention to itself. I get into this starting with Lesson 3. And I give some excellent examples for you, too.

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Alexander-University/Writing-For-Strings.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Departme ... rings.aspx)


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Aug 7, 2011)

Anything mixed by Dennis Sands or Shawn Murphy!..

The older analog recorded scores are always a great reference for realism and instrument dynamics..

Star Wars
Predator
Indiana Jones 
etc.

I found the score to 'The Transporter' by Stanley Clarke to be an exceptionally well mixed score. The sonics are superb!.

Best of luck!


Patrick.,


----------



## JohnG (Aug 7, 2011)

I like many of Joel Iwataki's mixes. He has mixed scores from the huge -- King Kong -- to the beautiful / jewel box -- Lars and the Real Girl.

Other titles I've enjoyed: Titus, Friday Night Lights, The Salton Sea, In the Bedroom, The Red Violin, and Michael Collins. 

There are plenty of others he's done that may be favourites of yours.

The mixes have plenty of space around them, but still sound lean, uncluttered, and very natural.


----------

